# What Kind od Dog do I Have? (ILP)



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

If you were an AKC bigwig that was looking at ILP applications, what kind of dog you would label this, and which picture would most inspire you to label him as that? Height: 17.5 inches, Weight: 20lbs


































-Front view next post-


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Fewer choices for front view, and these are all from different states of groomed:


























I know he's a miniature schnauzer, but I'm wondering if he might have a better chance of being registered if I submit him as a standard because he's all giant-sized. Of course, then we couldn't do Earthdog...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

How tall is he?

I would submit for the correct one according to size.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would clip him into a schnauzer cut and take more photos, his fur is very wavy which may make an evaluater think he's a schnoodle especially if you don't have pedigree proof. However a breed specific clip can do wonders for a dog's "look"


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: What Kind of Dog do I Have? (ILP)*

Miniature: 12 - 14 inches
Standard: 18.5 - 19.5 for males, 17.5 - 18.5 for females
Gastby: 17.5 inches

So he is closer to being a small Standard than a large Mini.

I have APRI papers that say he's a Mini! That's gotta be worth something, right?  Ugh, I hate him in a schnauzer cut, so thin and gangly (this is why we don't neuter 9 week old puppies, folks), but I think you're right that it would help. I was pretty upset the groomer took so much of his beard off the last time we were there.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: What Kind of Dog do I Have? (ILP)*

Maybe wait a couple months to let his coat grow out an inch or two and then give him a schnauzer cut, it will make his legs look a little shorter because it will give him a bit stockier look. A bit of blowdrying and brush straightening wouldn't hurt eather. ILP can be picky. I had a friend send in an ILP for her dog as a smooth coat border collie, it got rejected as a puppy for "not having enough curl in it's tail"


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: What Kind of Dog do I Have? (ILP)*

He's a cutie! Frankie is same way, he is more leggy then Frankie is, could be oversized Mini 

Frankie weights about 19lbs height is about 15 inches tall, I agree with Kee mold him into a schnauzer let the jacket (fur) grow out then clip him into Schnauzer cut

thing I wanted to add .. Is his fur curly?

Couple of pix


----------

